# Cat birth and kittens (my foster babies) WARNING: birth pics



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

I just wanted to share some shots of our foster cat's pregnancy, delivery, and her now two-day-old kittens.

This is Scully, last Tuesday, the day I found her in a parking lot (long story, I'll post that too ). She was, and still is, very skinny:










And here's a nice shot of her pregnant belly:


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Scully started settling in to the house in no time:





































In her nest...


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

This past Wednesday morning, I awoke to more meowing than usual. Scully has a pretty high-pitched meow, but this one sounded unusual. She had her back to me in her nest, but I reached over and felt this warm, squirming, wet...thing. Yup, she had already had two babies, and I slept six feet away without even hearing it.

Scully had dug at the bedding, and baby #1 had actually been laying on the floor. We held him to warm him up:










Baby #2:


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

We were fortunate enough to actually witness the birth of #3.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

We were not as lucky to see lil #4 pop out, and with his coat color, we didn't even realize there was another kitten, he blended into Scully so well. 

Scully and her babies:


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Just editted your title. 

Just cause some people might not have the stomach for birth pics. I'm usually fine, but just about to eat lunch - haha


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Here are the kittens at just a couple hours old:



















#3, who we had originally assumed was black, seems to be lightening into a tortoiseshell:










When Scully got up to eat, we took the kittens out of the nest to change the bedding, and got these:




























And mama and her babies nursing:


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

So cute!! what great little kittens.. I want I want


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

*Kittens at One Day*























































#4 (nicknamed Prince John) doing what he does best: whining











And this one is my favorite (so far)


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Yup, that's them so far. No pictures yet today, but I promise to post as soon as I have some


----------



## BritChipmunk (Jun 3, 2004)

aww they're so cute!!


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

I love your pictures, i watch 'That's my baby' on Animal Planet all the time


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Yeah, so do we. And now more than ever


----------



## sunshine9 (Dec 18, 2003)

Omg, they're adorable!!! I love orange kitties!! I wish you the best of luck with them. 

I keep telling myself that whatever part of New England you're in has to be far far away from Worcester, MA! 

*reminds herself no more cats  *


----------



## KandleLore (Jun 18, 2004)

they are just too cute for words


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Here's a shot of Scully nursing the babies today. Though it may be hard to see, that's #4 (aka Prince John) tucked under her chin, sound asleep. She's such a good mommy...










~M


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

aww it reminds me so much of when vienna had her babies- they are lovely


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

She looks like she enjoys motherhood! Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Bless you for taking her in - the babies are adorable and she is a wonderful mom


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Awww, darling babies and such a pretty mom!!


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

cute cute cute!


----------



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

They are absolutely beautiful, as is she.....
Post more pics!!!!


----------



## artemisa (Mar 27, 2004)

That is SO cute! #1 and #2 have such pretty colors! I wonder what their fur will look like when they're a little bigger. What are their names?


----------



## ScoobyGirl314 (Aug 6, 2004)

They are sooooo sweet!!! There is nothing like a kitten. Too bad you dont live in Texas...I'm a sucker for tortoiseshells they are my favorite!!!!


----------



## malcolmsmom (Jun 18, 2004)

A beautiful mama and beautiful kittens!!! :lol:


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

We wanted to hold off on naming the kittens until their personalities became really evident. #4 is the only one that has really made his mark, personality wise: super pushy, shoving his siblings off the nipple (doesn't matter which one, he'll steal it), but also super whiny, crying every time mom leaves, every time one of his siblings waks him up, mewing at the drop of a hat. :roll: 

He reminded me of Prince John from the cartoon _Robin Hood_, you know, the thumb sucking royal :lol: It fits this guy to a tee.

But the other kitties will wait on their names. It's lucky we got all different colors, so we can just call them "******", "Tortie", and "Tabby".

~M


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Wow they are super cute! She seems to be a great mommy but I was wondering what that was in the picture with baby # 2...... 8O


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

That would be the placenta  . Kind of nasty looking, but Scully took care of it... :wink:


----------

